# Custom Ashtray



## Gallagher (Feb 2, 2008)

Heres something i keep putting off. I designed it with Autodesk Inventor (while bored in class) and ran it off on our school's rapid prototying machine. Its made of extruded ABS plastic. Yellow was already in the machine, but if i wasnt so damn lazy i would have liked it to be blue. Im a Tech Education major at CCSU, and this is just some of the cool stuff we get to do.

Also, my roommate made a replica of the CAO one, haha.

And, a pic i took while bored. I ran to get my camera to take a pic of my Nub Stand, but it fell over when i sat down, err. And a couple packages came in. 

:biggrin:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

sweet
we have a 3d printer at work, but i dont think they would let me do that with it (if only i could distract them for a few hours while it prints).


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Truly a one of a kind ashtray. Thats nice no matter whut color. U should market that design.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice smokes too


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great job on the tray ,really cool!!!


----------



## Gallagher (Feb 2, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> sweet
> we have a 3d printer at work, but i dont think they would let me do that with it (if only i could distract them for a few hours while it prints).


haha, it only took 22 hours to run (lots of support material and on fine detail) so you may need to bring them to the bar, get um wasted, and make them late for work. haha


----------



## Gallagher (Feb 2, 2008)

Camacho Junior said:


> Nice smokes too


not a fan of those diesels, horrible draw on the 2 i had. Its the only cigar i had to cut a bias on to get more flow, and it was still miserable. The fusions were disappointing too, but i muscled them down, haha.


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Very cool design, though if you make a second I would recommend a larger bowl for the ashes, especially with it's accomodation of three cigars.

Nice sticks, too. You a Rocky Patel fan much?

Man, I can't wait until I get access to the prototyping machines at my school.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's a sweet a$$ ashtray. I WANT ONE!


----------



## Gallagher (Feb 2, 2008)

MMarsden said:


> Very cool design, though if you make a second I would recommend a larger bowl for the ashes, especially with it's accomodation of three cigars.
> 
> Nice sticks, too. You a Rocky Patel fan much?
> 
> Man, I can't wait until I get access to the prototyping machines at my school.


i could have made it a little bigger, but its almost at the max size (width wise) for our prototyper. Its 7.5" wide, and the work area is only 8x8x12.

I like the 92's, edge, and Olde Worlds, so i was kinda disappointed when i had the fusions and diesels. Im keepin a couple edges and Olde worlds to age some more.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

everything looks great. thx for the pics


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey-

You've got a future with cigars


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

badass ashtray. something unique to your collection of smokes and fine accessories !


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

thats one cool looking ashtray


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

i would buy one for sure
cool stuff


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Can you make me one with a slightly larger bowl?


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man thats sweet!! ill have to get my friend to do something like that!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very cool ashtray!!!


----------



## Gallagher (Feb 2, 2008)

SVB said:


> Can you make me one with a slightly larger bowl?


i could, but i dont have access to the machine until school starts up again.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-ups - and your ashtray is awesome! When do you start taking orders?:biggrin:


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Cool! Gets the head spinning thinking of what else you could crank out of there. Nevermind, you would get in trouble.:biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool ashtray!!! Definitly needs a larger bowl though. Nice grabs too!!


----------



## The Cigar Spy (Jun 18, 2008)

weird, but i love it!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Freaking awesome Sean, freaking awesome! 

CD


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

I have the same lighter nice taste. Ashtray is cool.


----------



## Gallagher (Feb 2, 2008)

BrianEE93 said:


> Cool! Gets the head spinning thinking of what else you could crank out of there. Nevermind, you would get in trouble.:biggrin:


you name it, its been run off. 

funny, im a senior and i can do stuff like this ... a freshman tried to run off shot glasses and a prof reamed him out, haha.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great tray Bro!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

If you want to market it, you might talk to Don Kiki at Cuban Crafters. He has manufacturing contacts and may be will to distribute for ya. Very cool by the way...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Great ashtray concept. I agree that a larger bowl would be more practical (especially with 3 cigars). 

If this were sold by any of the local B&Ms or online shops, I'd get one (assuming it would probably be in the $20 range).

Certainly got a marketable product there...good luck!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice ashtry, remind my a bid on Starwash!! Don't ask me why!! 
Smoke me up Scotty!! 

Ps. Great looking gars too!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

It is a nice looking ashtray but would agree that the bowl needs to be bigger.


----------

